# Emulsified Sugar Scrubs



## HomemadeBathGoodies (Dec 4, 2011)

I am getting so confused. Please someone help me understand correctly! 

I have been doing research and came across a stable recipe for my emulsified sugar scrub, which I love, but my only problem is I need to add more Sugar to the recipe. Now from what I understand I need to double the sugar, but now, comes the confusing part. Do I need to ajust the entire recipe due to the added sugar, or keep the same formula, but just add more sugar. I am confused because wont I need to add more preservatives to it???  

Please someone help me understand this better!


----------



## lauramw71 (Dec 4, 2011)

I believe that you can just add more sugar without having to add more preservative.  I could be wrong, but from what I've read other people do is they just add more sugar..


----------



## Hazel (Dec 4, 2011)

I base the percentage of preservative on the total weight of the batch. You really don't have to use a lot of preservative and it's better to be safe, JMO.


----------



## HomemadeBathGoodies (Dec 6, 2011)

From doing lot's of research on preservatives....do you think Optiphen Plus would be a good choice to use in an emulsified scrub? Or is it better to use something like germall? What are your thoughts on these two preservatives and how would you use them?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 7, 2011)

I use Liquipar because it was recommended for anhydrous products. I use Optiphen Plus for lotions & creams. Those are the only two I've used so I can't give you any more information. 

But here's a link to SBN's info on preservatives.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1020026/preservativechart.pdf


----------



## HomemadeBathGoodies (Dec 7, 2011)

I was reading that Optiphen Plus isnt made for water soluble products. that is it made for anhydrous products, just oils. 


this is what my suppliers directions are: 

•Can be used in a wide variety of personal care products including emulsions, aqueous and anhydrous systems, and wet wipes.
•Performs best in formulations below a pH of 6.0, but depending on the formulation, has also proven effective at pH levels above 6.0. 
•Can be added directly to the formulation during pre- or post-emulsification at or below 60°C. 
•Recommended use level of 0.75-1.50%. 
INCI: Phenoxyethanol (and) Caprylyl Glycol (and) Sorbic Acid   

I am still not sure if it it suitable for lotions and creams. I heard people have had problems with their emulsions using optiphen plus. 

Do you have any suggestions how to test the Ph level in the lotions and creams?

Thanx!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2011)

HomemadeBathGoodies said:
			
		

> I was reading that Optiphen Plus isnt made for water soluble products. that is it made for anhydrous products, just oils.
> 
> 
> this is what my suppliers directions are:
> ...



a digital pH tester will be most accurate

it's fine for products with water in them as far as I know? it doesn't break my emulsions with lotions and creams, but I have read maaaaany people saying it gives them problems. everyone has different recipes so you'd have to test it out on your own to know for sure.


----------



## HomemadeBathGoodies (Dec 7, 2011)

I will test them on my recipes as well. I prefer opitphen plus because it has no parabens in it. So far, I have not had a problem with mine either. 

Thanx, and happy soaping!!!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 7, 2011)

HomemadeBathGoodies said:
			
		

> I was reading that Optiphen Plus isnt made for water soluble products. that is it made for anhydrous products, just oils.



Where did you read it's for anhydrous products? Who is your supplier?


----------



## carebear (Dec 7, 2011)

Southern Soapers gives those instructions - but the actual manufacturer says differently (bolding mine):



> This preservative is effective as a stand-alone system and
> functions well with other preservatives.  *Optiphen™ Plus
> has an extensive range of applications in aqueous
> and emulsion-type personal care formulations* and is
> ...



http://www.lotioncrafter.com/reference/ ... n_plus.pdf

so no, not for anhydrous systems.



			
				HomemadeBathGoodies said:
			
		

> I prefer opitphen plus because it has no parabens in it. So far, I have not had a problem with mine either.
> 
> Thanx, and happy soaping!!!



Lucky lady, but how do you know you haven't had a problem?  Did you have your products challenge tested?  (Where microbes are introduced and then it's evaluated for suppression of growth of them; not just micro tested for contamination from manufacturing - but more like real life with dirty fingers and all).  Unfortunately, much of the stuff won't be visible - at least until it's very bad; and products typically wouldn't reach that stage until they are out of our hands.  I"m not trying to challenge you, but it helps to understand where people are coming from.


----------



## HomemadeBathGoodies (Dec 7, 2011)

I am still learning and trying to gain alot of information from soap making forums and reading and learning, just is just what I am hearing around forums and in my own experiences. 

My manufactures in Canada says:

this is what my suppliers directions are: 
*Opitiphen Plus:*
•Can be used in a wide variety of personal care products including *emulsions, aqueous and anhydrous systems, and wet wipes*. 
•Performs best in formulations below a pH of 6.0, but depending on the formulation, has also proven effective at pH levels above 6.0. 
•Can be added directly to the formulation during pre- or post-emulsification at or below 60°C. 
•Recommended use level of 0.75-1.50%. 
INCI: Phenoxyethanol (and) Caprylyl Glycol (and) Sorbic Acid 


I have tried it in my body scrubs, and body butters (containing no water in them). 

I DO NOT sell my products, still learning and writing my recipes for my own hobby.


So, let me get this straight I can use it in water-based products, and body butters. 

I have been reading that many people have problems with their lotions and this preservative. 

I guess everyone has different experiences!

I need more education:

Please educate me: 

What are anhydrous systems? Maybe my meaning of it is off!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 7, 2011)

Anhydrous means there isn't any water in the product.

I'd like to know who the supplier is since I've never seen Optiphen recommended for anhydrous products. 

Educational info on preservatives

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/p ... tives.html


----------



## carebear (Dec 7, 2011)

Yea, I saw a few of our suppliers, including Southern Soapers say that it can be used in water-free (anhydrous) formulas, which is why I checked the manufacturer's information directly.

Anhydrous body butters, which are unlikely to have water introduced by accident, don't really need a preservative.

Scrubs, which absolutely WILL have water introduced, do need a preservative - one which is going to work in the system as manufactured.  The water accidentally introduced should not be counted on to solubulize the preservative since you don't know how much you will have or how well it will be combined, etc.  So a scrub would need a preservative that will work in the system as designed.

Swift has great info on her blog, including a comparison sheet - but I do think you'll need to go the parabens route...

Perhaps think about salt scrubs instead of sugar...


----------



## HomemadeBathGoodies (Dec 7, 2011)

Here is the link to my suppliers instructions:

http://www.saffireblue.ca/preservatives ... _plus.html

So for body butters and sugar scrubs Opitphen Plus would still be a good choice, in my opionion.


----------



## carebear (Dec 7, 2011)

do whatever you wish, of course.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 7, 2011)

HomemadeBathGoodies said:
			
		

> I need more education:
> 
> Please educate me:



That's why I recommended Susan Barclay-Nichol's site. She shares her knowledge to help people formulate good quality and safe products. She isn't affiliated with any supplier or manufacturer so her recommendations for products aren't based on selling to support a business. I trust her research and reviews.



			
				HomemadeBathGoodies said:
			
		

> Here So for body butters and sugar scrubs Opitphen Plus would still be a good choice, in my opionion.



Good luck.


----------



## agriffin (Dec 7, 2011)

Hmmm...I've always used optiphen for both lotions and anhydrous products.

I know there is a difference from Optiphen Plus and Optiphen.  

I use Optiphen (no plus).  OP is using Optiphen Plus.

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/optiphen.html

Just stating this because both products are different and the names have both been used in this thread. 

I'm looking for a technical data sheet for optiphen (no plus).  Lotioncrafter doesn't have it anymore.  Everything I've read about optiphen (mostly on supplier sites) has said it is okay for use in anhydrous products.  Now I guess I need to find a data sheet from the source.


----------



## agriffin (Dec 7, 2011)

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=optiphen

"Optiphen is suitable for anhydrous products"

So to the OP...maybe use Optiphen (not plus)


----------



## Hazel (Dec 7, 2011)

Interesting to know. I missed this post but I will stick with using it in aqueos products and Liquipar for anhydrous. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## carebear (Dec 7, 2011)

Hazel, agriffin is talking about plain Optiphen, which is different from the Plus version.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 7, 2011)

Okay but I'm still leery about the idea of using Opti in anhydrous systems until independent research has proven its efficacy. I don't see a big difference between Optiphen (Phenoxyethanol (and) Caprylyl Glycol) and Optiphen Plus (Phenoxyethanol (and) Caprylyl Glycol (and) Sorbic Acid) unless it's the Sorbic Acid which makes it unsuitable for use in anhydrous products.

Hmm...I guess I should have paid more attention in chemistry class.   

Anyway, it's a moot point since I have what I need and I won't be ordering more preservatives for awhile. By the time I need more, I'll just research all of them again.  Who knows? By that point, there might be something better available. :wink:


----------

